# Wasatch Front Extended Hall of Fame



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

There needs to be one. Start nominating.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Kirby


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I nominate SWBuckmaster, Only I'm changing his name to WFBuckmaster...


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

i 2nd tex! that man knows his way around the front.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I'd like see some pics of bucks taken off the front......if you have em...post some up! Could be a good way to kick start this Hall of Fame...


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Who cares about the hunters. They all just get lucky anyway. How about a bucks and bulls of the front "Hall of Fame" ?

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Is this for the person who has killed the most or the biggest deer? Or we looking for the best person who defines the Wasatch? As far as biggest goes its going to be Kip Fowler hands down, for the most deer killed I wouldnt know that one and the best person who defines the Front, well, there is a ton of guys who hit it hard core; Matt Bateman, Kip Fowler, Isaac Aleman, Brian Reed, Weatherspoon, Brodericks, TEX, c3, Dixon, Monsen, GWilson, Gerald the list goes on im sure there is more out there. I keep seeing pics this year of first time guys killing great deer on the front. I love the front and I hope we can keep this hunt going. This I year I tagged out early but I was still up there with friends trying to help fill tags. This hunt is a discusting addiction and every time your not up there your wondering if that deer is being pursued by that other guy who knows of him. I will sit at work and just drive myself crazy thinking of whats happening up there are they chasing does or have they moved down yet my mind goes crazy during the November days! My first experience hunting the extended season was 93 when they first allowed bowhunters to hunt the late season. Back then you could hunt until Dec. 25 if I recall that right and usually the gun club had 3 or 4 30"ers running around. I have so many memories of the front as Im sure everyone else does, like the year I went to the gun club in the morning and found the girl that had been shot 8 times by her boyfriend and left for dead, talk about freaky! Every year I drive by there and see the family lighting candles on the side of the road where this horrific incident took place and it brings back that morning and my heart goes out to the family. Having said my 2 cents I think Bill Allard would be my choice for "WF Hall of Fame"!


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Wfm, 
Crazy story about finding the girl. Those kinds of sights stick with you for sure! I would have to say that you Dustin should be right there on the list of people you named off too!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

The criteria is also up for debate. I think someone could get in on the merits of the quality and quantity of kills on the front. I'd like to think someone could get in for making a difference on the front or better for other hunters in some way.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA Don't even think of putting me on a list like that. I haven't killed anything on the front in over 20 years now. Litterally !!!

I may put in more time and miles than the next 10 guys combined, but to even be mentioned in the same forum as Kip has to be some sort of joke 

LOL !!!

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Id agree with all of WFM'S assessment of worthy or "lucky" hunters and throw in a few of elk22hunters family members in the mix as well. They have all killed better bucks than i have. 

Heck a guy that hasn't been mentioned yet is alpinebowman. Hes taken two big 6 point bulls and at least three good bucks in the last 6 years alone. I have yet to kill a bull off that hill and i hunt them just as hard as i do the deer. 

Yes ive had a few lucky years but I've seriously always missed the big ones. Ive simply been very fortunate to have the time, work schedule, and an understanding wife to allow me to put as much time in as i have. It seriously has been a year round commitment i hope to pass on to my kids however I simply dont see myself hunting the front as much any more. Its young skinny bucks country. So i guess its more for you guys!:grin:

I however feel for the future of the front and its hunters. It simply isn't as easy to kill a big buck or any buck anymore. You used to be able to go into any canyon and see multiple 160"+ bucks or even multiple 30" bucks. WFM mentioned it briefly. Now days your lucky to even find one the entire season. Its not only the quality or age of the deer that has gone down hill imho but quantity or numbers of does as well. So the guys killing these bucks now days are having to put in way more work than I ever did so my hats off to them for getting it done.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

As far as people that I know personally who hunt the wasatch front, I'd say without a doubt Kip Fowler!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

ut1031


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

There would have to be an inclusion of the animals taken off of there. Or even those that have only been seen.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

well lets see some pictures... bump! 

SWbuck! i know you have some!

ut1031

tex

alpinebowman

go go go


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

OK, I'll post up four pics...

My latest one. 









My littlest one.









My weirdest one.









My best one.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

latest? which was what year? ps them are some nice buckies!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

That last one is a brute!! Very nice.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

His "Latest" one is from this year and BTW Tex O bobby, that buckie has a strange resemblance to "Hatchet Jack"


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Markthehunter88 said:


> latest? which was what year? ps them are some nice buckies!


Three weeks ago on the anniversary of my heart surgery. As I was walking up the trail pushing four feet of snow I thought to myself..."At this exact time last year I was laying on a hospital bed buck naked getting my entire body shaved by a male nurse..." Needless to say, the morning of 11-11-12 was a bit more fun than the morning of 11-11-11!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Markthehunter88 said:
> 
> 
> > latest? which was what year? ps them are some nice buckies!
> ...


Did he at least call you on your anniversary? Nothing like another dude shaving the coin purse first thing.:shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:lol: Yep, noting quite like gettin yer junk worked over with a razor by a guy... At least he let me hold it out of the way so he could get the choad... :shock: 

No phone call, no card, nothing! He just hit it and quit it... I feel so cheap...


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

you have to take some of the responsibility for the situation Tex...after all you wouldn't have had to been shaved so extensively if you didn't have the hair distribution of a hobbit 8)


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I nominate Tex to be inducted with the first class of the wasatch extended HOF.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I would also consider FMP. I believe they recruited more people to the front then anyone. Now you can debate wether that is a good thing or not.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

FMP was inevitable... You cant go that many years without busting a cap in an area and not grow big deer, and you cant grow big deer without people going nuts and talking about it. I really HATED the FMP crowd for doing what they did at first, but then I realized they were just doing what everyone else was, they'd just found a way to make a little money at the same time. The front will always be a great place to chase huge deer. My fear is that the powers that be (special interest) will turn it into an LE hunt and ruin it. That's why it's SOOOOO important for us as bowhunters to tread lightly when hunting up there. All eyes are on us right now, and it will only take the right set of circumstances to get it shut down forever.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

There is strength in numbers. Supply and demand comes in play in any commercialized situation. The "front" has a lot of real estate. We need a demand. I say the more archers on the front, the better.


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

Tex,

I thought you said you had Heart Surgery. What was Greg RN doing down by the Jewels. :shock: 

I can hear it now "Mr. Tex, I know this might seem weird but I need to shave your Junk but its heart surgery. It's only for a minute" -)O(-


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The front will always be a great place to chase huge deer. My fear is that the powers that be (special interest) will turn it into an LE hunt and ruin it. That's why it's SOOOOO important for us as bowhunters to tread lightly when hunting up there. All eyes are on us right now, and it will only take the right set of circumstances to get it shut down forever.


Very well said.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Broadside_Shot said:


> Tex,
> 
> I thought you said you had Heart Surgery. What was Greg RN doing down by the Jewels. :shock:
> 
> I can hear it now "Mr. Tex, I know this might seem weird but I need to shave your Junk but its heart surgery. It's only for a minute" -)O(-


When you have open heart surgery they shave you from stem to stern weather you like it or not. The only places that had hair when they wheeled me into the operating room was the top of my feet and the knuckles on my fingers. Trust me, getting shaved is the easy part.


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

TEX,

I hope laughter helps the healing, I don't want to dimiss the seriousness of surgery. I'm glad your doing good and able to still hunt and have success. The Wasatch is not for the weak.

Great Buck this year.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Broadside_Shot said:


> TEX,
> 
> I hope laughter helps the healing, I don't want to dimiss the seriousness of surgery. I'm glad your doing good and able to still hunt and have success. The Wasatch is not for the weak.
> 
> Great Buck this year.


It only hurts when I laugh... 

Funny thing you mention laughter, When I was laying there in that bed the day after it hurt to breath, let alone laugh, cough, sneeze, hiccup, fart, burp.... You get the idea. But you know what, the people that took care of me are some of the most caring, compassionate, individuals on the planet. When they got to know me and found out I was, as they called it, "a bit salty" they played into that to make me feel better. They had me laughing all the time and I truly believe laughter is a good healer. If your spirit is uplifted and your attitude is good the mind has an incredible way of healing the body faster. My recovery was fast and went very well largely in part to the fun natured people I was surrounded by.


----------

